# Biting until I bleed



## liltiel (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello, I have a little cockatiel that I have been taking care of ever since he was born. He is currently 6 months andI feel like I am in the right place to post this problem I am having... BITING.
First off, I of course love him as much as I do my other cockatiels. I am not playing favorites, I spend time with all of them. He loves me so much that he doesn't want to share me with any of his brothers... He even gets all over my face so I can cuddle him. I already spoiled him.. 
Now, the thing I just don't understand is he just starts biting me as if he is trying to eat me. I mean literally because he isn't showing any type of aggressive behavior. He is just doing it as if my fingers or anywhere else like my face for that matter is a simple toy. And this happens at random times! I would say this has been going on for 4 months at least. 
My responses have been developed from moving my hand away because of the pain it gives to completely ignoring him, which is what I am doing currently. 
The thing is, he isn't just biting for play, it really does make it bleed and I want it to end. Even though I am getting used to getting scratches all the time, biting is far more serious. If anyone knows of a better response, please let me know


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I know food bribery helps. Reward him when he doesn't bite you with his favorite treat and this may help curb the behavior. The ignoring works as well, because really he probably does it for a response of some kind so if he's not getting some or not getting any attention when he does it this will help also.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You can try this in this video with food bribery http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q this is how i got to touch lucky without her being scared of me


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> My responses have been developed from moving my hand away because of the pain it gives to completely ignoring him, which is what I am doing currently.


This is a good procedure for after you've been bitten, but you can supplement this by giving him treats when he's behaving well and NOT biting you. He'll be rewarded for good behavior but the fun will stop when he bites. Do the best you can to avoid getting bitten in the first place - see if you can identify any particular behavior or body language that he displays shortly before a bite, and move away when the danger signs start to appear.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

What are you doing right before he bites? If he's giving signals that he doesn't like something you're doing and you don't pick up on them, he has to bite to tell you to stop whatever it is. I've learned that when Freddie is on the floor of his cage, he doesn't want me to bother him. When he bows and whistles, that means it's okay to offer my hand. When I'm scratching his head and he says "peep," if I don't stop, he bites. Is there anything like that you can pinpoint?


----------

